# Windows Clock - Sync - Errors



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

My clock wont stop jumping hours ahead in time. I can change it manually, but every so often it changes itself ahead. I have the time zone correctly set to EST.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] Windows Clock - Sync - Errors*

This thread is marked Solved by you? do you still need help? 
your time zone should be set to E*D*T But I digress. If your computer is changing time then the CMOS battery on the motherboard must be changed.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

*Re: [SOLVED] Windows Clock - Sync - Errors*

Well, I changed it to solved when I THOUGHT I had solved it, lol.
The thing is that it stays right for a good amount of time and then goes radically wrong when I leave the comp on and go to work or something. I cannot change it's internet update settings and cannot find it in the services menu.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: [SOLVED] Windows Clock - Sync - Errors*

I've removed the [solved] tag.


Raktus said:


> I cannot change it's internet update settings and cannot find it in the services menu.


Click the clock in the bottom right, then click 'Change date and time settings' and click the Internet Time tab and the Change Settings button. To access the services list, type 'services.msc' in Start>Search. Windows Time should be set to automatic or manual.

Replacing the CMOS battery should fix it.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

go into your bios and see if the system clock is wrong there. if it is, replace your bios battery.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

Can you go through bios in any way other than restarts?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

No, you need to restart the computer to enter BIOS.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

> If your computer is changing time then the *CMOS battery* on the motherboard must be changed.


 Shut down the computer, Remove the power cord, take the side off and replace the *CMOS battery.* It looks like the picture in post *#2*. You can find this battery at any Drug store, or electronics store. When you power your comptuer up again you will need to go into the Bios, reset the time and set the rest of the Bios to Default.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

I decided to get batteries online, since I'm in the boonies.
So, I accidentally ordered the wrong batteries. My cmos battery was a cr2032 and what arrived was cr2025. 
Is there any harm in trying the different battery?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It should work if it fits


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

give it a try if it is the very same size, most likely will not hurt anything.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, the cmos battery will lose charge and from time to time has to be replaced, however you mention this happens when you leave the computer on for extended periods of time the cmos battery plays no role here, and you mention you cannot find the windows time service, this is another issue.

Go to start search and type:- cmd right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt copy and paste all below in red:-

echo > 0 & sc qc W32Time >> 0 & sc queryex W32Time >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0 press enter

Please paste the notepad outcome here in your next response.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

ECHO is on.
[SC] OpenService FAILED 1060:

The specified service does not exist as an installed service.

[SC] EnumQueryServicesStatus:OpenService FAILED 1060:

The specified service does not exist as an installed service.

ECHO is on.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, open a cmd prompt as shown (as admin) and at the cmd prompt type:-

net start > 0 & notepad 0 press enter.

This will show us what services are running, have you made any tweaks to your services? Please copy paste the notepad outcome here.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

I have made no changes to any of my services.



> These Windows services are started:
> 
> Adobe Acrobat Update Service
> AMD FUEL Service
> ...


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, let's see if registering the executable helps, open a cmd (as admin) as shown and at the prompt type:-

w32tm /register (press enter) you should receive a success message. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

C:\windows\system32>w32tm /register
W32Time successfully registered.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, restart your computer and try to sync your time.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)




----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, use the arrow next to server in your last screen shot, change the server, I use "time.nsi.gov" find one that works for you.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

I get the same response for all of them.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, we may have to repair your registry, open a cmd as admin (as shown) and at the prompt copy paste the following cmd:-

reg query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\W32Time" /s > 0 & notepad 0 press enter.

Please post the notepad outcome here (or any messages you receive).


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\W32Time
> Type REG_DWORD 0x20
> Start REG_DWORD 0x2
> ErrorControl REG_DWORD 0x1
> ...


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, from a cmd prompt as admin (as shown) type:-

net start w32time (press enter), what result do you receive?


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

The requested service has already been started.

More help is available by typing NET HELPMSG 2182.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well that tells us the service is running, which is odd since the cmd's I gave you in post #12 query the service status, open a cmd (as admin) and run the cmd again.

echo > 0 & sc qc W32Time >> 0 & sc queryex W32Time >> 0 & echo >> 0 & notepad 0 press enter let us see the outcome.

Also open windows explorer(the file manager) and navigate to C:\windows\system32\w32tm.exe and right click on it select "run as administrator" you should see a quick flash of code in a dos type window, after this restart and try your time sync again.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

ECHO is on.
[SC] QueryServiceConfig SUCCESS

SERVICE_NAME: W32Time
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
START_TYPE : 2 AUTO_START
ERROR_CONTROL : 1 NORMAL
BINARY_PATH_NAME : C:\windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
LOAD_ORDER_GROUP : 
TAG : 0
DISPLAY_NAME : Windows Time
DEPENDENCIES : 
SERVICE_START_NAME : NT AUTHORITY\LocalService

SERVICE_NAME: W32Time 
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 1084
FLAGS : 
ECHO is on.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

After w32tm.exe as Admin + Reboot, same response from 'Internet Time'
Error occured ... element not found.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well it looks like the register cmd for w32tm has worked and your service is now running did you try the last part of my post #26?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, we cross posted, open a cmd as admin and copy paste :-

reg query "HKLM\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\DateTime\Servers" > 0 & notepad 0 press enter

Post the outcome here.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\DateTime\Servers
(Default) REG_SZ 1
1 REG_SZ time.windows.com
2 REG_SZ time.nist.gov
3 REG_SZ time-nw.nist.gov
4 REG_SZ time-a.nist.gov
5 REG_SZ time-b.nist.gov


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, that is how it should be, you could try adding the IP address of the internet time server, highlight the server address box that you use for internet time and add this:-(it simply appears along with the other servers available when you expand the options from the right arrow)

210.72.145.44

See how you go, the only other option is to rewrite the relevant registry keys to defaults (you have some non default entries) this will take time so be patient later tomorrow perhaps.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

Gives the same Element not found response.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi lets make sure it's not the firewall, open a cmd as admin and run:-

netsh advfirewall firewall add rule name="Open Port 123" dir=in action=allow protocol=TCP localport=123 press enter , you should receive an OK message, try to sync now.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

Element not found again.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, in the interim open a cmd prompt as admin and type:-

sfc/scannow (press enter) system file checker will run, can take awhile. Let us know what it reports.

Next also at a cmd as admin run:-

chkdsk/r (press enter) it will say the volume is in use do you want to schedule a check disk at boot, select Y and restart computer, chkdsk will run can take a very long time so relax let it finish it will reboot to windows when finished and give a report.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, after you do the above open a cmd prompt as admin and type:-

w32tm /resync (press enter) let us know what happens...


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

sfc/scannow


> C:\windows\system32>sfc/scannow
> 
> Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.
> 
> ...


Running chkdsk now...


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

Sorry, went to work in the mean time...



> The following error occurred: The service has not been started. <0x80070426>


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, please go here and run the update readiness tool:-

What is the System Update Readiness Tool? - Windows Help


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

Did that


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

And my clock just changed to 1am tommorow... 
Element still not found on any of those update things either.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Did you ever replace the CMOS battery? If not, it's going to cause a whole lot of problems. Like your time changing.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

I did days ago.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, open regedit and navigate to:-

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE/SYSTEM/CurrentControlSet/services/W32Time, highlight the W32Time key and go to the main menu select "export" call it 32time.reg and save it to the desktop, this is just a backup in case.


Run the attached .zip file it returns a .reg file (time.reg) double click on this file and agree to add to registry, then restart your computer try the time after the restart.

View attachment Time.zip


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

It still gives me element not found when trying to synch. Dunno if this was meant to fix that.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, this is a persistent problem open a cmd as admin and copy paste:-


w32tm /config /manualpeerlist:time-a.timefreq.bldrdoc.gov /update /syncfromflags:manual (press enter)

Let us know how you get on.. after this I am afraid I am out of ideas BTW is your OS a 32bit or a 64bit?

l


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

> The following error occurred: The service has not been started. <0x80070426>


Its like the computer clock is just faster than real time. I keep adjusting it back to normal and an hour later its 10 minutes ahead.

64bit


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello,

Please open up command prompt as admin and enter in:
w32tm /debug /enable /file:C:\w32time.log /size:10000000 /entries:0-116

Set the time to normal, wait until it has gone ahead in time, then repeat the following commands:
net stop w32time
w32tm /unregister
w32tm /register
net start w32time


^ it doesnt mater if any of the above fail, we want to try and get as much information as possible for the log.

Once the above has been done please go to your C:\ drive, you should a file called *w32time.log*, please upload this to your next post.



Raktus said:


> Did that


Can you please upload the following log as well:
*C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CheckSUR.persist.log*


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, thanks Power, I kick myself for not checking on the OS version, there is a hotfix it appears that the 32 bit dll overides the 64 bit this hotfix is supposed to fix it the reference was up yesterday, now i cannot access it, the link can be found here:-

https://www.conetrix.com/Blog/post/How-to-Fix-Windows-7-Time-Synchronization-Problem.aspx


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

Go The Power said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please open up command prompt as admin and enter in:
> w32tm /debug /enable /file:C:\w32time.log /size:10000000 /entries:0-116
> ...


So, when I went to the w32time.log it was empty. By which I mean not a single piece of text and the file was 0 bytes large.

I went down the file path you requested for the other .log and there was nothing there by that name. Search failed to find it as well.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, open a cmd prompt as admin and type:-

regsvr32 w32time.dll press enter, you should receive a success message, restart computer, try now.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

Considering that I am the admin account... this has always been perplexing.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, what MS SP do you have on your machine? Open a cmd as admin and run 

systeminfo > 0 & notepad 0 press enter, please post the notepad outcome here, you can delete the long list of (hotfix's) windows updates we do not need them.

Open regedit, navigate to HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\W32Time, highlight W32Time and right click on it select permissions, has your user account "full control" and "read" ticked?

EDIT select another time server, do not use the IP address, that was just to test.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

I can't select ANY server... thats what the screenshot is showing. Unable to continue comes up when clicking the button on that menu.



> Host Name: PRIMERA
> OS Name: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium
> OS Version: 6.1.7601 Service Pack 1 Build 7601
> OS Manufacturer: Microsoft Corporation
> ...


W32Time is not currently showing under the regedit list of services under HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, you did return that the service was running now you say it is not showing in the registry?

Did you run the registry file for this service from my post #45, if so what error did you receive when you tried to add it to the registry?

What Anti Virus do you use and have you ever had any other AV's on your computer (even as trial versions)

go to start search and type eventvwr, press enter, have a look through this for any error messages that relate to this problem.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

> you did return that the service was running now you say it is not showing in the registry?


I'm answering your questions as you ask them. There is nothing in Services named that.












> Did you run the registry file for this service from my post #45, if so what error did you receive when you tried to add it to the registry?


I ran it when you asked, it didn't give me any errors.



> What Anti Virus do you use and have you ever had any other AV's on your computer (even as trial versions)


Microsoft Security Essentials... and its possible, don't quite remember.



> go to start search and type eventvwr, press enter, have a look through this for any error messages that relate to this problem.


Got a bunch of Event 21, 35, 37 Time Service ID's


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, well it appears we have lost the registry service entries for W32Time, your screen shot shows the service is missing. Did you export your registry settings as per my post #45?

Lets do this again, run the attached .zip file it will return a .reg file (W32Time.reg) double click on this file and agree to add to registry then restart computer. try the sync now.

View attachment W32Time.zip


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

Got a different response this time:
"The RPC server is unavailable."


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, the default setting for W32time in services is manual (and it should be left this way) so sometimes when you sync time the service is slow in starting, just ignore the RPC server error and repeat the the process it will typically work then.

In addition go to start search and type msconfig press enter, the system configuration util will open, under the General tab, Startup Selection, put a check in "Normal Startup" apply and OK out. Restart computer, try the time sync now.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

It was already in Normal startup, does that matter?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, no thats fine, leave it as is. Is the W32time service in the registry now? Did you try to sync more then once changing servers?


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

Aye, it is.
I keep getting the RPC thing every time I try.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Can you please try this again, it would of failed if the registry keys were missing:



Go The Power said:


> Hello,
> 
> Please open up command prompt as admin and enter in:
> w32tm /debug /enable /file:C:\w32time.log /size:10000000 /entries:0-116
> ...





jenae said:


> Hi, thanks Power, I kick myself for not checking on the OS version, there is a hotfix it appears that the 32 bit dll overides the 64 bit this hotfix is supposed to fix it the reference was up yesterday, now i cannot access it, the link can be found here:-
> 
> https://www.conetrix.com/Blog/post/How-to-Fix-Windows-7-Time-Synchronization-Problem.aspx


Hi jenae,

I tried to find the direct down link for this KB but had no luck. I couldnt extract it from WSUSoffline either.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, asked some fellow computer scientists in academia, appears the MS antimalware program (part of Microsoft security essentials) can react if you have a problem with the registry, or have run a registry optimizer (reg cleaner).

The advise is to uninstall MSE, restart computer and then reinstall it.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

Just as an update...
Its been over a day and the time has remained steady so far!


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

I guess I spoke too soon... suddenly my clock says its 3:19AM on 5/5/2015
It is actually 10:31PM on 5/4/2015


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, boot into the bios set the time and date then use F10 (usually) to save and exit bios.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

Yeah, I've done that... the clock still accelerates ahead.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go control panel, administrative tools, task scheduler, is the clock sync set as a scheduled task? If so remove it, reset time to correct and see how you go.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

Where would clock sync be located?


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

Just an odd followup question... I've been having connectivity issues lately. Just weird disconnects where the router doesn't seem to indicate any loss of signal, my provider doesn't see any loss and even the router logs don't show anything wrong... yet my net will hiccup (go offline for about 10 seconds or so). Is there any chance whats causing this could be causing that?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, have a careful read through this:-

HOW TO FIX: Clock Drift Automatically with Task Scheduler (Not joined to Domain) | Scott Mattie's Blog


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Just to point out it is May, the 5th month, so that part is correct.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

joeten said:


> Just to point out it is May, the 5th month, so that part is correct.


Sure, its right today. I posted that when it was the 4th. Yesterday.

I did everything in that blog, then changed the time on my computer and tested it, as was suggested at the end of instructions. The wrong time stayed on. So... it didn't work.

Was able to screenshot this image in the milisecond it appeared after I hit run on the task.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, I know it seems ridiculous to reinstall just to fix this problem, however it will repair the registry, returning all settings to default and clearing all other issues. It is my best advice to you at this time.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

Unfortunately I believe my install CD's have been lost to me.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

Wierd... I ran an SFC scan and it told me there were errors that I could see in the CBS log, but can't open it to see them


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Please upload the following report, it will tell us what files are corrupt:

Click on the







button => Inside the search box copy and paste the following command:

```
cmd /c copy %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log "%userprofile%\Desktop\cbs.txt"
```

Press *Enter*
Once this has completed please go to your Desktop and you will find *CBS.txt*, please rename this file to CBS_{Insert forum username here}_{insert todays Date here}.txt For example "CBS_Go The Power_1803.txt"
Please upload *CBS_{Username}_{Date}.txt* to this thread.
 
Please Note:: if the file is too big to upload to you next post please upload via Dropbox or One Drive


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

I've been fresh installing windows *all day*...
First off, I had a freeze during the first install. Then I had a time of booting from the CD becuase I wasn't aware my CD-ROM was listed as a port. Then, just recently, I kept getting blue screen errors after I rebooted the system. So I _JUST_ reinstalled again and am now trying to patch everything with Windows update before I restart for all the programs that require it. 

I hope one of yall comes around to tell me something obvious I might be doing wrong before the patching completes.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

First things that come to mind is HDD or Ram issues, other possibilities could be the power supply, which can throw up some very odd behaviour, those are just some things off the top of my head, others may have some other ideas.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

As another update I got the actual size battery I needed and put it in, changing the BIOS settings back to what they were. So, oddly... even post wipe the clock is moving faster than it should. Now I have access to the net time at least.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

Since net sync works again I went back and did post #73 for a workaround.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

thought... the command prompt popping up every 10 min is kinda annoying.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

Now that I've replaced the battery and have a fresh install of windows... and its still happening... what can I do?


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

Go The Power said:


> Please upload the following report, it will tell us what files are corrupt:
> 
> Click on the
> 
> ...


Ran a SFC Scan and it came up with unfixable errors...
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/91913801/CBS_Raktus_5-10-15.txt.log


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Hello,

These two corruptions have been causing so many errors over the past week. Please follow the steps here:
The Tech Cookbook – Windows 7 update (KB3022345) causing corrupt files


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

Done, says its fixed... what errors were they causing?


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

They dont actually cause any issues that I have noticed, they just show as corruptions in the CBS log.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

It seems like my clock is at least 3 minutes fast at the end of every hour.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

New temp solution... instead of having command prompts come up every hour via the task scheduler resync I grabbed NTPsync and set it to update every minute, which it does in the background. Any negatives to this plan that I should know?


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

And now that program is showing that my clock is +64 seconds fast every minute.


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Has anything generated in C:\w32time.log ?

*Event Log Viewer *


Please download VEW.exe from *Here* and save it to your desktop.
Go to your desktop and right click on *VEW.exe* and choose *Run as Administrator*
Once open set the following settings
* 'Select log to query'*
Tick *Application*
Tick *System*

*'Select Type to list'*
Tick *Critical*
Tick *Error*
Tick *Information*
Tick *Warning*

*'Number or date events'*
Tick *Number of Events* and set it to *20*


Click on *Run*
Once completed a notepad file will open. Please copy and paste the contents of *VEW.txt* back into this thread.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

Vino's Event Viewer v01c run on Windows 2008 in English
Report run at 15/05/2015 6:50:44 AM

Note: All dates below are in the format dd/mm/yyyy

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Critical Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Error Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 2:06:57 AM
Type: Error Category: 16
Event: 16 Source: Adobe Reader
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 14/05/2015 3:07:17 PM
Type: Error Category: 16
Event: 16 Source: Adobe Reader
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 14/05/2015 2:20:24 PM
Type: Error Category: 16
Event: 16 Source: Adobe Reader
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 10:57:21 PM
Type: Error Category: 16
Event: 16 Source: Adobe Reader
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 3:54:39 PM
Type: Error Category: 16
Event: 16 Source: Adobe Reader
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 2:46:41 PM
Type: Error Category: 16
Event: 16 Source: Adobe Reader
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 7:23:32 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 7:21:06 AM
Type: Error Category: 100
Event: 1000 Source: Application Error
Faulting application name: Fuel.Service.exe, version: 1.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x501fefb5 Faulting module name: Device.dll, version: 4.1.0.0, time stamp: 0x4f55e10b Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x00000000000033c1 Faulting process id: 0x6ac Faulting application start time: 0x01d08d4b3447cbe2 Faulting application path: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Fuel\Fuel.Service.exe Faulting module path: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Fuel\Device.dll Report Id: 9e085517-f940-11e4-aa79-94de802b0b70

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 7:21:06 AM
Type: Error Category: 100
Event: 1000 Source: Application Error
Faulting application name: svchost.exe_DiagTrack, version: 6.1.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bc3c1 Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7601.18839, time stamp: 0x553e8bfa Exception code: 0xc000000d Fault offset: 0x000000000006ec12 Faulting process id: 0x6cc Faulting application start time: 0x01d08d4b34728566 Faulting application path: C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe Faulting module path: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll Report Id: 9dfc6e35-f940-11e4-aa79-94de802b0b70

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 7:07:06 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 7:03:44 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 6:59:11 AM
Type: Error Category: 100
Event: 1000 Source: Application Error
Faulting application name: svchost.exe_DiagTrack, version: 6.1.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bc3c1 Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7601.18839, time stamp: 0x553e8bfa Exception code: 0xc000000d Fault offset: 0x000000000006ec12 Faulting process id: 0x670 Faulting application start time: 0x01d08d1150986ae6 Faulting application path: C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe Faulting module path: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll Report Id: 8e23f332-f93d-11e4-a052-94de802b0b70

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 12:12:18 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 12:09:33 AM
Type: Error Category: 100
Event: 1000 Source: Application Error
Faulting application name: Fuel.Service.exe, version: 1.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x501fefb5 Faulting module name: Device.dll, version: 4.1.0.0, time stamp: 0x4f55e10b Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x00000000000033c1 Faulting process id: 0x758 Faulting application start time: 0x01d08b3aaeb046be Faulting application path: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Fuel\Fuel.Service.exe Faulting module path: C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\Fuel\Device.dll Report Id: 5505de87-f904-11e4-a551-94de802b0b70

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 12/05/2015 8:47:29 PM
Type: Error Category: 16
Event: 16 Source: Adobe Reader
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 11/05/2015 11:05:14 PM
Type: Error Category: 16
Event: 16 Source: Adobe Reader
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 11/05/2015 7:34:10 PM
Type: Error Category: 16
Event: 16 Source: Adobe Reader
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 10/05/2015 4:03:50 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 10/05/2015 4:00:59 PM
Type: Error Category: 100
Event: 1000 Source: Application Error
Faulting application name: svchost.exe_DiagTrack, version: 6.1.7600.16385, time stamp: 0x4a5bc3c1 Faulting module name: ntdll.dll, version: 6.1.7601.18839, time stamp: 0x553e8bfa Exception code: 0xc000000d Fault offset: 0x000000000006ec12 Faulting process id: 0x7dc Faulting application start time: 0x01d08b0e8c3e7b65 Faulting application path: C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe Faulting module path: C:\Windows\SYSTEM32\ntdll.dll Report Id: bfa14632-f72d-11e4-a0a1-94de802b0b70

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 10/05/2015 10:47:52 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Event filter with query "SELECT * FROM __InstanceModificationEvent WITHIN 60 WHERE TargetInstance ISA "Win32_Processor" AND TargetInstance.LoadPercentage > 99" could not be reactivated in namespace "//./root/CIMV2" because of error 0x80041003. Events cannot be delivered through this filter until the problem is corrected.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Information Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 6:59:27 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 0 Source: gupdate
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 6:59:01 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 10001 Source: Microsoft-Windows-RestartManager
Ending session 0 started ?2015?-?05?-?15T06:59:00.771349800Z.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 6:59:00 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 10000 Source: Microsoft-Windows-RestartManager
Starting session 0 - ?2015?-?05?-?15T06:59:00.771349800Z.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 6:59:01 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1042 Source: MsiInstaller
Ending a Windows Installer transaction: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.27.5\GoogleUpdateHelper.msi. Client Process Id: 7668.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 6:59:01 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1035 Source: MsiInstaller
Windows Installer reconfigured the product. Product Name: Google Update Helper. Product Version: 1.3.27.5. Product Language: 1033. Manufacturer: Google Inc.. Reconfiguration success or error status: 0.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 6:59:01 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 11728 Source: MsiInstaller
Product: Google Update Helper -- Configuration completed successfully.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 6:59:00 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1040 Source: MsiInstaller
Beginning a Windows Installer transaction: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.27.5\GoogleUpdateHelper.msi. Client Process Id: 7668.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 6:59:00 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1042 Source: MsiInstaller
Ending a Windows Installer transaction: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.27.5\GoogleUpdateHelper.msi. Client Process Id: 7668.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 6:59:00 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1035 Source: MsiInstaller
Windows Installer reconfigured the product. Product Name: Google Update Helper. Product Version: 1.3.27.5. Product Language: 1033. Manufacturer: Google Inc.. Reconfiguration success or error status: 1638.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 6:59:00 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 11729 Source: MsiInstaller
Product: Google Update Helper -- Configuration failed.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 6:59:00 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1040 Source: MsiInstaller
Beginning a Windows Installer transaction: C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\1.3.27.5\GoogleUpdateHelper.msi. Client Process Id: 7668.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 6:54:38 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 0 Source: gupdate
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 5:38:55 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 8224 Source: VSS
The VSS service is shutting down due to idle timeout. 

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 2:08:13 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1001 Source: Windows Error Reporting
Fault bucket , type 0 Event Name: ScriptedDiagFailure Response: Not available Cab Id: 0 Problem signature: P1: Microsoft Windows.NetworkDiagnostics.1.0 P2: Default P3: 1.0.0.0 P4: Default P5: P6: P7: P8: P9: P10: Attached files: These files may be available here: C:\Users\Raktus\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\NonCritical_Microsoft Window_bd5996727e9ea1acda90841fa2c99a88df4fb9d6_077de6b6 Analysis symbol: Rechecking for solution: 0 Report Id: 3c134f52-faa7-11e4-a865-94de802b0b70 Report Status: 0

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 2:08:11 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1001 Source: Windows Error Reporting
Fault bucket , type 0 Event Name: ScriptedDiagFailure Response: Not available Cab Id: 0 Problem signature: P1: Microsoft Windows.NetworkDiagnostics.1.0 P2: Default P3: 1.0.0.0 P4: Default P5: P6: P7: P8: P9: P10: Attached files: These files may be available here: C:\Users\Raktus\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\NonCritical_Microsoft Window_bd5996727e9ea1acda90841fa2c99a88df4fb9d6_077de6b6 Analysis symbol: Rechecking for solution: 0 Report Id: 3c134f52-faa7-11e4-a865-94de802b0b70 Report Status: 4

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 2:07:45 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1001 Source: Windows Error Reporting
Fault bucket , type 0 Event Name: ScriptedDiagFailure Response: Not available Cab Id: 0 Problem signature: P1: Microsoft Windows.NetworkDiagnostics.1.0 P2: Default P3: 1.0.0.0 P4: Default P5: P6: P7: P8: P9: P10: Attached files: These files may be available here: C:\Users\Raktus\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\NonCritical_Microsoft Window_bd5996727e9ea1acda90841fa2c99a88df4fb9d6_1ff577ce Analysis symbol: Rechecking for solution: 0 Report Id: 2b286aea-faa7-11e4-a865-94de802b0b70 Report Status: 0

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 2:07:42 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1001 Source: Windows Error Reporting
Fault bucket , type 0 Event Name: ScriptedDiagFailure Response: Not available Cab Id: 0 Problem signature: P1: Microsoft Windows.NetworkDiagnostics.1.0 P2: Default P3: 1.0.0.0 P4: Default P5: P6: P7: P8: P9: P10: Attached files: These files may be available here: C:\Users\Raktus\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\NonCritical_Microsoft Window_bd5996727e9ea1acda90841fa2c99a88df4fb9d6_1ff577ce Analysis symbol: Rechecking for solution: 0 Report Id: 2b286aea-faa7-11e4-a865-94de802b0b70 Report Status: 4

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 2:07:37 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1001 Source: Windows Error Reporting
Fault bucket , type 0 Event Name: ScriptedDiagFailure Response: Not available Cab Id: 0 Problem signature: P1: Microsoft Windows.NetworkDiagnostics.1.0 P2: 1797160741 P3: 1.0.0.0 P4: Default P5: P6: P7: P8: P9: P10: Attached files: C:\Users\Raktus\AppData\Local\Temp\msdt\_03369A99-50FE-4B95-93A4-A4B9B3CF1B4E_\Pkg57C0.cab These files may be available here: C:\Users\Raktus\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\NonCritical_Microsoft Window_3fb04ad511cc45ce3cc8dbfb15aec87e9c46b3_cab_2839582d Analysis symbol: Rechecking for solution: 0 Report Id: 264ebf17-faa7-11e4-a865-94de802b0b70 Report Status: 0

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 2:07:36 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1001 Source: Windows Error Reporting
Fault bucket , type 0 Event Name: NetworkDiagnosticsFrameworkV3 Response: Not available Cab Id: 0 Problem signature: P1: Microsoft P2: AddressAcquisition [1.0] P3: 2 P4: 8008F906 P5: {07D37F7B-FA5E-4443-BDA7-AB107B29AFB9} P6: AddressAcquisition [1.0] P7: {245A9D66-AE9C-4518-A5B4-655752B0A5BD} P8: rt64win7.sys P9: 7.48.823.2011 16/09/2011 P10: Attached files: C:\Windows\System32\NDF\{CE6DAF16-F887-4C0E-877D-F4C9105F94C1}-WER-05142015-2207.etl These files may be available here: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\NonCritical_Microsoft_83f9d3fde56269594131a1a577ad7d2376a92_cab_0d6d537c Analysis symbol: Rechecking for solution: 0 Report Id: 256aebb4-faa7-11e4-a865-94de802b0b70 Report Status: 0

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 2:07:34 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1001 Source: Windows Error Reporting
Fault bucket , type 0 Event Name: ScriptedDiagFailure Response: Not available Cab Id: 0 Problem signature: P1: Microsoft Windows.NetworkDiagnostics.1.0 P2: 1797160741 P3: 1.0.0.0 P4: Default P5: P6: P7: P8: P9: P10: Attached files: C:\Users\Raktus\AppData\Local\Temp\msdt\_03369A99-50FE-4B95-93A4-A4B9B3CF1B4E_\Pkg57C0.cab These files may be available here: C:\Users\Raktus\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\NonCritical_Microsoft Window_3fb04ad511cc45ce3cc8dbfb15aec87e9c46b3_cab_2839582d Analysis symbol: Rechecking for solution: 0 Report Id: 264ebf17-faa7-11e4-a865-94de802b0b70 Report Status: 4

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Warning Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 7:04:36 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1530 Source: Microsoft-Windows-User Profiles Service
Windows detected your registry file is still in use by other applications or services. The file will be unloaded now. The applications or services that hold your registry file may not function properly afterwards. DETAIL - 7 user registry handles leaked from \Registry\User\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000:
Process 1104 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software
Process 1104 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Policies
Process 1104 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\FeatureControl
Process 1104 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings
Process 1104 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings
Process 1104 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings
Process 1104 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main


Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 12:09:17 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1530 Source: Microsoft-Windows-User Profiles Service
Windows detected your registry file is still in use by other applications or services. The file will be unloaded now. The applications or services that hold your registry file may not function properly afterwards. DETAIL - 31 user registry handles leaked from \Registry\User\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000:
Process 1076 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000
Process 1076 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000
Process 1076 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000
Process 1076 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000
Process 968 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Bitdefender\Antivirus Free Edition\gzserv.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000
Process 968 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Bitdefender\Antivirus Free Edition\gzserv.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000
Process 968 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Bitdefender\Antivirus Free Edition\gzserv.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000
Process 968 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Bitdefender\Antivirus Free Edition\gzserv.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000
Process 788 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\lsass.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000
Process 968 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Bitdefender\Antivirus Free Edition\gzserv.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\SmartCardRoot
Process 1076 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\SmartCardRoot
Process 1076 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Policies\Microsoft\SystemCertificates
Process 968 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Bitdefender\Antivirus Free Edition\gzserv.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Policies\Microsoft\SystemCertificates
Process 968 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Bitdefender\Antivirus Free Edition\gzserv.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Policies\Microsoft\SystemCertificates
Process 968 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Bitdefender\Antivirus Free Edition\gzserv.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Policies\Microsoft\SystemCertificates
Process 968 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Bitdefender\Antivirus Free Edition\gzserv.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Policies\Microsoft\SystemCertificates
Process 1076 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Policies\Microsoft\SystemCertificates
Process 1076 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Policies\Microsoft\SystemCertificates
Process 1076 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Policies\Microsoft\SystemCertificates
Process 968 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Bitdefender\Antivirus Free Edition\gzserv.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\trust
Process 1076 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\trust
Process 968 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Bitdefender\Antivirus Free Edition\gzserv.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\TrustedPeople
Process 1076 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\TrustedPeople
Process 968 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Bitdefender\Antivirus Free Edition\gzserv.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\Disallowed
Process 1076 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\Disallowed
Process 968 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Bitdefender\Antivirus Free Edition\gzserv.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\My
Process 1076 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\My
Process 968 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Bitdefender\Antivirus Free Edition\gzserv.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\CA
Process 1076 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\CA
Process 968 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Bitdefender\Antivirus Free Edition\gzserv.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\Root
Process 1076 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\Root


Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 10/05/2015 4:00:56 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1530 Source: Microsoft-Windows-User Profiles Service
Windows detected your registry file is still in use by other applications or services. The file will be unloaded now. The applications or services that hold your registry file may not function properly afterwards. DETAIL - 1 user registry handles leaked from \Registry\User\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000:
Process 7444 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\msiexec.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\FileExts


Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 09/05/2015 4:15:20 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1530 Source: Microsoft-Windows-User Profiles Service
Windows detected your registry file is still in use by other applications or services. The file will be unloaded now. The applications or services that hold your registry file may not function properly afterwards. DETAIL - 22 user registry handles leaked from \Registry\User\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000:
Process 2068 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000
Process 2068 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000
Process 2068 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000
Process 2068 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000
Process 1104 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software
Process 2068 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\SmartCardRoot
Process 2068 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Policies\Microsoft\SystemCertificates
Process 2068 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Policies\Microsoft\SystemCertificates
Process 2068 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Policies\Microsoft\SystemCertificates
Process 2068 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Policies\Microsoft\SystemCertificates
Process 2068 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\trust
Process 2068 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\TrustedPeople
Process 2068 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\Disallowed
Process 1104 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Policies
Process 1104 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main\FeatureControl
Process 1104 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings
Process 2068 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\My
Process 2068 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\CA
Process 1104 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings
Process 1104 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings
Process 1104 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Windows\System32\svchost.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main
Process 2068 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WLIDSVC.EXE) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\Root


Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 08/05/2015 2:05:04 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 6006 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon
The winlogon notification subscriber <TrustedInstaller> took 67 second(s) to handle the notification event (CreateSession).

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 08/05/2015 2:04:56 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 6005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon
The winlogon notification subscriber <TrustedInstaller> is taking long time to handle the notification event (CreateSession).

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 07/05/2015 5:51:45 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1530 Source: Microsoft-Windows-User Profiles Service
Windows detected your registry file is still in use by other applications or services. The file will be unloaded now. The applications or services that hold your registry file may not function properly afterwards. DETAIL - 15 user registry handles leaked from \Registry\User\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000:
Process 3408 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Bitdefender\Antivirus Free Edition\gzserv.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000
Process 3408 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Bitdefender\Antivirus Free Edition\gzserv.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000
Process 3408 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Bitdefender\Antivirus Free Edition\gzserv.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000
Process 3408 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Bitdefender\Antivirus Free Edition\gzserv.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000
Process 3408 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Bitdefender\Antivirus Free Edition\gzserv.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\SmartCardRoot
Process 3408 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Bitdefender\Antivirus Free Edition\gzserv.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Policies\Microsoft\SystemCertificates
Process 3408 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Bitdefender\Antivirus Free Edition\gzserv.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Policies\Microsoft\SystemCertificates
Process 3408 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Bitdefender\Antivirus Free Edition\gzserv.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Policies\Microsoft\SystemCertificates
Process 3408 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Bitdefender\Antivirus Free Edition\gzserv.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Policies\Microsoft\SystemCertificates
Process 3408 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Bitdefender\Antivirus Free Edition\gzserv.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\trust
Process 3408 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Bitdefender\Antivirus Free Edition\gzserv.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\TrustedPeople
Process 3408 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Bitdefender\Antivirus Free Edition\gzserv.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\Disallowed
Process 3408 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Bitdefender\Antivirus Free Edition\gzserv.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\My
Process 3408 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Bitdefender\Antivirus Free Edition\gzserv.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\CA
Process 3408 (\Device\HarddiskVolume3\Program Files\Bitdefender\Antivirus Free Edition\gzserv.exe) has opened key \REGISTRY\USER\S-1-5-21-4046985261-3944292804-100763493-1000\Software\Microsoft\SystemCertificates\Root


Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 07/05/2015 5:15:40 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1032 Source: MsiInstaller
An error occured while refreshing environment variables updated during the installation of ''. Some users logged on to the machine may not see these changes until they log off and then log back on.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 07/05/2015 3:22:54 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 6004 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon
The winlogon notification subscriber <TrustedInstaller> failed a critical notification event.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 07/05/2015 3:17:50 AM
Type: Warning Category: 1
Event: 1020 Source: ASP.NET 4.0.30319.0
Updates to the IIS metabase were aborted because IIS is either not installed or is disabled on this machine. To configure ASP.NET to run in IIS, please install or enable IIS and re-register ASP.NET using aspnet_regiis.exe /i.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 07/05/2015 3:17:42 AM
Type: Warning Category: 1
Event: 1020 Source: ASP.NET 4.0.30319.0
Updates to the IIS metabase were aborted because IIS is either not installed or is disabled on this machine. To configure ASP.NET to run in IIS, please install or enable IIS and re-register ASP.NET using aspnet_regiis.exe /i.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 07/05/2015 3:04:06 AM
Type: Warning Category: 1
Event: 1008 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Search
The Windows Search Service is starting up and attempting to remove the old search index {Reason: Application Requested}. 


Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 07/05/2015 3:03:11 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 63 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
A provider, InvProv, has been registered in the Windows Management Instrumentation namespace Root\cimv2 to use the LocalSystem account. This account is privileged and the provider may cause a security violation if it does not correctly impersonate user requests.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 07/05/2015 3:03:11 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 63 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
A provider, InvProv, has been registered in the Windows Management Instrumentation namespace Root\cimv2 to use the LocalSystem account. This account is privileged and the provider may cause a security violation if it does not correctly impersonate user requests.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 07/05/2015 12:41:59 AM
Type: Warning Category: 1
Event: 1020 Source: ASP.NET 4.0.30319.0
Updates to the IIS metabase were aborted because IIS is either not installed or is disabled on this machine. To configure ASP.NET to run in IIS, please install or enable IIS and re-register ASP.NET using aspnet_regiis.exe /i.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 07/05/2015 12:41:51 AM
Type: Warning Category: 1
Event: 1020 Source: ASP.NET 4.0.30319.0
Updates to the IIS metabase were aborted because IIS is either not installed or is disabled on this machine. To configure ASP.NET to run in IIS, please install or enable IIS and re-register ASP.NET using aspnet_regiis.exe /i.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 07/05/2015 12:39:14 AM
Type: Warning Category: 1
Event: 1020 Source: ASP.NET 4.0.30319.0
Updates to the IIS metabase were aborted because IIS is either not installed or is disabled on this machine. To configure ASP.NET to run in IIS, please install or enable IIS and re-register ASP.NET using aspnet_regiis.exe /i.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 07/05/2015 12:39:08 AM
Type: Warning Category: 1
Event: 1020 Source: ASP.NET 4.0.30319.0
Updates to the IIS metabase were aborted because IIS is either not installed or is disabled on this machine. To configure ASP.NET to run in IIS, please install or enable IIS and re-register ASP.NET using aspnet_regiis.exe /i.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 07/05/2015 12:28:47 AM
Type: Warning Category: 1
Event: 1020 Source: ASP.NET 4.0.30319.0
Updates to the IIS metabase were aborted because IIS is either not installed or is disabled on this machine. To configure ASP.NET to run in IIS, please install or enable IIS and re-register ASP.NET using aspnet_regiis.exe /i.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 07/05/2015 12:28:41 AM
Type: Warning Category: 1
Event: 1020 Source: ASP.NET 4.0.30319.0
Updates to the IIS metabase were aborted because IIS is either not installed or is disabled on this machine. To configure ASP.NET to run in IIS, please install or enable IIS and re-register ASP.NET using aspnet_regiis.exe /i.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Critical Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 10/05/2015 10:46:13 AM
Type: Critical Category: 63
Event: 41 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Error Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/05/2015 2:53:31 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 4 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Time-Service
The time provider 'VMICTimeProvider' failed to start due to the following error: The specified module could not be found. (0x8007007E)

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 14/05/2015 2:54:35 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 4 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Time-Service
The time provider 'VMICTimeProvider' failed to start due to the following error: The specified module could not be found. (0x8007007E)

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 7:22:47 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 4 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Time-Service
The time provider 'VMICTimeProvider' failed to start due to the following error: The specified module could not be found. (0x8007007E)

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 7:22:45 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 4 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Time-Service
The time provider 'VMICTimeProvider' failed to start due to the following error: The specified module could not be found. (0x8007007E)

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 7:21:59 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 4 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Time-Service
The time provider 'VMICTimeProvider' failed to start due to the following error: The specified module could not be found. (0x8007007E)

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 7:21:06 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7031 Source: Service Control Manager
The Diagnostics Tracking Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 30000 milliseconds: Restart the service.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 7:21:06 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7034 Source: Service Control Manager
The AMD FUEL Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 7:20:26 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7000 Source: Service Control Manager
The Windows Time service failed to start due to the following error: The service start failed since one or more services in the same process have an incompatible service SID type setting. A service with restricted service SID type can only coexist in the same process with other services with a restricted SID type. If the service SID type for this service was just configured, the hosting process must be restarted in order to start this service.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 7:20:26 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7000 Source: Service Control Manager
The Windows Time service failed to start due to the following error: The service start failed since one or more services in the same process have an incompatible service SID type setting. A service with restricted service SID type can only coexist in the same process with other services with a restricted SID type. If the service SID type for this service was just configured, the hosting process must be restarted in order to start this service.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 7:17:49 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7000 Source: Service Control Manager
The Windows Time service failed to start due to the following error: The service start failed since one or more services in the same process have an incompatible service SID type setting. A service with restricted service SID type can only coexist in the same process with other services with a restricted SID type. If the service SID type for this service was just configured, the hosting process must be restarted in order to start this service.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 7:17:32 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7000 Source: Service Control Manager
The Windows Time service failed to start due to the following error: The service start failed since one or more services in the same process have an incompatible service SID type setting. A service with restricted service SID type can only coexist in the same process with other services with a restricted SID type. If the service SID type for this service was just configured, the hosting process must be restarted in order to start this service.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 7:15:19 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7000 Source: Service Control Manager
The Windows Time service failed to start due to the following error: The service start failed since one or more services in the same process have an incompatible service SID type setting. A service with restricted service SID type can only coexist in the same process with other services with a restricted SID type. If the service SID type for this service was just configured, the hosting process must be restarted in order to start this service.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 7:15:19 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7000 Source: Service Control Manager
The Windows Time service failed to start due to the following error: The service start failed since one or more services in the same process have an incompatible service SID type setting. A service with restricted service SID type can only coexist in the same process with other services with a restricted SID type. If the service SID type for this service was just configured, the hosting process must be restarted in order to start this service.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 7:13:57 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7000 Source: Service Control Manager
The Windows Time service failed to start due to the following error: The service start failed since one or more services in the same process have an incompatible service SID type setting. A service with restricted service SID type can only coexist in the same process with other services with a restricted SID type. If the service SID type for this service was just configured, the hosting process must be restarted in order to start this service.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 6:59:13 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7031 Source: Service Control Manager
The Diagnostics Tracking Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 30000 milliseconds: Restart the service.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 6:57:04 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 4 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Time-Service
The time provider 'VMICTimeProvider' failed to start due to the following error: The specified module could not be found. (0x8007007E)

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 12:09:35 AM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7034 Source: Service Control Manager
The AMD FUEL Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s).

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 10/05/2015 10:05:26 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7000 Source: Service Control Manager
The Steam Client Service service failed to start due to the following error: The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 10/05/2015 10:05:26 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7009 Source: Service Control Manager
A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Steam Client Service service to connect.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 10/05/2015 4:01:14 PM
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7031 Source: Service Control Manager
The Diagnostics Tracking Service service terminated unexpectedly. It has done this 1 time(s). The following corrective action will be taken in 30000 milliseconds: Restart the service.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Information Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 10:40:47 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7036 Source: Service Control Manager
The Application Experience service entered the running state.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 7:09:01 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7036 Source: Service Control Manager
The Windows Installer service entered the stopped state.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 7:09:00 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7036 Source: Service Control Manager
The Application Experience service entered the stopped state.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 6:59:27 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7036 Source: Service Control Manager
The Google Update Service (gupdate) service entered the stopped state.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 6:59:26 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7036 Source: Service Control Manager
The Google Update Service (gupdate) service entered the running state.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 6:59:00 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7036 Source: Service Control Manager
The Windows Installer service entered the running state.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 6:54:38 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7036 Source: Service Control Manager
The Google Update Service (gupdate) service entered the stopped state.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 6:54:35 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7036 Source: Service Control Manager
The Application Experience service entered the running state.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 6:48:53 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7036 Source: Service Control Manager
The Google Update Service (gupdate) service entered the running state.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 5:41:56 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7036 Source: Service Control Manager
The Microsoft Software Shadow Copy Provider service entered the stopped state.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 5:38:56 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7036 Source: Service Control Manager
The Volume Shadow Copy service entered the stopped state.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 5:35:55 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7036 Source: Service Control Manager
The Microsoft Software Shadow Copy Provider service entered the running state.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 5:35:54 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7036 Source: Service Control Manager
The Volume Shadow Copy service entered the running state.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 2:35:42 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7036 Source: Service Control Manager
The Application Experience service entered the stopped state.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 2:25:42 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7036 Source: Service Control Manager
The Application Experience service entered the running state.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 2:16:57 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7036 Source: Service Control Manager
The Application Experience service entered the stopped state.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 2:11:12 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7036 Source: Service Control Manager
The Windows Error Reporting Service service entered the stopped state.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 2:09:12 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7036 Source: Service Control Manager
The Windows Error Reporting Service service entered the running state.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 2:08:42 AM
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7036 Source: Service Control Manager
The TCP/IP NetBIOS Helper service entered the running state.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 15/05/2015 2:08:39 AM
Type: Information Category: 4
Event: 4000 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Diagnostics-Networking
The Network Diagnostics Framework has completed the diagnosis phase of operation. The following repair option was offered: Helper Class Name: Dot3HelperClass Root Cause: A network cable is not properly plugged in or may be broken Root Cause Guid: {4DA030B8-86E5-4B6A-A879-2FFF8443B527} Repair option: Plug an Ethernet cable into this computer
An Ethernet cable looks like a telephone cable but with larger connectors on the ends. Plug this cable into the opening on the back or side of the computer.
Make sure the other end of the cable is plugged into the router. If that does not help, try using a different cable. RepairGuid: {1296DFF0-D04E-4BE1-A512-90F04DDFA3E6} Seconds required for repair: 0 Security context required for repair: 0 Interface: Local Area Connection ({90D87666-B5B8-475D-BB29-C72987BD7CF8})

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Warning Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 9:51:32 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name 0.client-channel.google.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 9:51:31 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name www6.cbox.ws timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 9:51:28 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name dns.msftncsi.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 9:51:22 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name ssl.gstatic.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 9:51:16 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1006 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
The client was unable to validate the following as active DNS server(s) that can service this client. The server(s) may be temporarily unavailable, or may be incorrectly configured. 209.18.47.61

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 9:51:16 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name Microsoft ? Official Home Page timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 9:48:15 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name meta.wikimedia.org timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 8:07:18 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name 94.228.192.98.nyud.net timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 7:06:23 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name a.config.skype.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 13/05/2015 7:06:14 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name stun.gamestream.nvidia.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 10/05/2015 4:12:18 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name nydus.battle.net timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 09/05/2015 4:10:22 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name i.ytimg.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 09/05/2015 4:10:19 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name ssl.gstatic.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 09/05/2015 4:10:15 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name clients4.google.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 09/05/2015 4:08:06 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name teredo.ipv6.microsoft.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/05/2015 1:20:39 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 4228 Source: Tcpip
TCP/IP has chosen to restrict the scale factor due to a network condition. This could be related to a problem in a network device and will cause degraded throughput.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/05/2015 2:02:05 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1073 Source: USER32
The attempt by user Primera\Raktus to restart/shutdown computer PRIMERA failed

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 07/05/2015 1:08:54 PM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name www2.swgc.mun.ca timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 07/05/2015 5:14:59 AM
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name mirrors.fe.up.pt timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, go to your MB support site and download the latest chipset drivers, after this reset the BIOS time and save settings, restart computer.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

Just to be clear... before I do something that may screw everything up...

I have a GA-78LMT-USB3, so I go to the gigabyte website and follow the path to: GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-78LMT-USB3 (rev. 6.0)

Selecting Windows 7 64-bit as my OS.

I should then grab: AMD Chipset Driver (include chipset \ sata raid driver)

Correct?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

That would be correct.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

By 'reset bios time and restart' do you mean eject the battery for 30 seconds or just go into BIOS after restart, change the time and restart again after?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

No, you can reset the bios from within the bios, it might be listed as reset to default.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

Ah, so not optimized settings... should I then change it to the settings BIOS had before all this? Some of those were different than default... stuff the assemblers did (Maingear)


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I 'am not aware of what you're talking to, so some clarification would be needed, before an answer could be given. The bios comes as is from the Motherboard makers any changes they require would be done as far as I 'am aware prior to them releasing the board, so that would be as is, I don't know what Maingear has or would have done.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

Raktus said:


> Ah, so not optimized settings... should I then change it to the settings BIOS had before all this? Some of those were different than default... stuff the assemblers did (Maingear)


Right down all setting before set to default so can put back. If needed


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I, agree. It would be nice though to know what has been done, in respect to what the OP knows about any changes Metalgear may have instigated, and that could be of benefit to others.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

So, I've replaced the battery, done all sorts of tests that were mentioned here. Ended up having to reset the clock once and day and that kept it to only being off by about a minute. All of a sudden today it jumped ahead by a few hours and has been accelerating again. Seriously guys, I'm at my wits end! What can I do!?


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

Anyone? Brand new battery and sometimes my comp will just add 7 min to a min.


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

Got a monitor synched outside of the clock
-> 5:30:06 PM time-nw.nist.gov * difference +1 sec
-> 5:36:11 PM time-nw.nist.gov * difference +304 sec
Get things like that alot now. It checks every minute, meaning that 6 minute jump was actually only inside a minute.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

This article is a little old, but might be worth a look How to Synchronise Your Computer Time With The Internet On A Custom Schedule [Windows 7]


----------



## Raktus (Dec 8, 2006)

Yeah, I've done that trick before. What makes it unsatisfying is the fact that a window pops up over whatever I'm doing every time it syncs.


----------



## cyberrider1 (Oct 13, 2011)

I had that issue too. Turned out that there was a box that had to be unchecked. It was in regard to the time being changed whenever a file entry was made or changed. For the life of me I can't remember where I found that. Maybe someone else will??

From Windows help and support: 
*Set the clock*


_*Your computer's clock is used to record the time whenever you create or modify files on your computer.*_ You can change the clock's time and time zone.


----------



## cbjaust (Jan 21, 2012)

1. Make sure you have the latest BIOS for your motherboard
2. In the BIOS disable C1E support


----------



## protonelect (Dec 17, 2009)

My bet is the Maingear options modify the time base or system clock. I'd say reinstall Windows and not apply ANY OEM drivers to see how it does.
I have a HP and a Dell that both modify the standard time zones thru their drivers. Then there is also Windows update patches that workaround various daylight savings time. The legal change dates sometimes change whereas they don't change existing updates but release new ones.


----------

